# packard bell sj51 change back to xp driver problem



## sundancerhythm (May 18, 2008)

I have recently bought a new packard bell sj 51 that comes with vista. I use this laptop for dj'ing and music production only. It doesn't go on the net, watch dvd's anything. 
So I formatted the drive put on xp and went to put on the graphics driver only to find to my horror it doen't support xp!!!
All i want to do is have a driver that'll work with the nvidia gforce 7000 running xp. Can i get that to work! God no! 
I don't care about onboard sound, web cam, internet anything!! I just need the dam graphics driver for this chipset on xp.

The problem is my external audio interfaces, midi keyboards and drivers just won't work on vista. So for the moment i had to go back onto vista as the graphics were just unusable on xp with out the drivers. Other than that it seemed to be running ok, although I didn't give it full work out. Will there be anything else i need to know about with this chipset.

Someone anyone have any advise on this, I did visit nivida and get some force ware drivers for xp, can't remember what they were now, but it was saying somthing stupid like no hardware detected, I mean what a pile of **** vista is at the moment. Give it a couple of years and i'm sure it'll be fine, but right now it's just a pile of dung!

Any help with this PLEASE !!!!!!


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

:wink: Did you go to *nVidia's Driver Download* page? Just select your card and OS.


----------



## sundancerhythm (May 18, 2008)

Yes i did in the beginning, but the driver didn't work so i found several others and still had no luck. However as i was getting very frustrated I now can't remember and have vista back on and running some of my software. If you think that it's that simple I may have another go, but as i have many vst's and 100's of mp3's i want to make sure the graphics driver will deff work as it's going to take me hours to do this.
Keeping in mind what i want use this laptop for will i need to consider anything else in the way of drivers ie: mother board etc?
thanks for your reply and time


----------



## sundancerhythm (May 18, 2008)

I have now created a duel boot on a small partician to try and get xp working with the graphics. Anyway I did as you suggested and downloaded the gforce 7 series for xp, guess what? Yep it dosn't work! Just says it can't find drivers for the installed hardware. Arghhh whats going on, this is just ridiculous why don't nvidia supply dam drivers for their chipsets on xp!!!
I seriously going mad with this, any other advise please.
thanks


----------



## sundancerhythm (May 18, 2008)

well after mant hours i've now got a forceware driver that's working for the graphics, fantastic!!. Ha but the only problem now is for some strange reason my terratec phase 26 audio interface is not showing all the in's and out's on the audio channels in Ableton live. I'm only seeing two stereo channels instead of six! All this has been put on the small partition I created to test xp and the force ware. SO not sure what's happeing there, maybe i need to format the main partiton for it to work properly? Also now that i've created the small partiton with XP it will no longer boot or give me the choice of which operating system I want to use, it goes to XP all the time. So i got rid of the XP patition and out it back to the main drive and now I have to keep using a boot disc to boot Vista, any ideas what I've done wrong there?
Thanks in advance


----------



## vista hater 222 (Jun 28, 2008)

dont worry got a drive hear that works on sj51 windows xp

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml


----------



## Gboyea (Aug 28, 2008)

pls how can i get the other xp drivers for sj51 : NIC , Card reader, Sound, etc


----------



## Nr 1 Hustler (Aug 28, 2009)

*Add me to msn i will send the driver*

Hi Guys i have been looking 5 days for the driver i FOUND it add me to msn then i will send them to you all one by one

[email protected]


Greetz Nr 1 Hustler

NOT FAKING I REALY HAVE IT

Hope I Can Help You...


----------



## Crissu (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello, 

I attach here all backup driver for Packard Bell SJ 51 - Windows XP.

The link is here : http://www.dump.ro/fisiere/xp-driver-for-packard-bell-easynote-sj51-rar/221533/lKvTpRrsnuUBxKMu

Download and install them, work 100%. Read notes inside folders for correct installation.


Bună ziua,

Am urcat aici toate backup-urile la driverele pentru Packard Bell SJ 51 -Windows XP.

Link-ul este aici : http://www.dump.ro/fisiere/xp-driver-for-packard-bell-easynote-sj51-rar/221533/lKvTpRrsnuUBxKMu

Download-ti si instalati, merg 100%. Cititi notele din interiorul folderelor pentru o instalare corecta.

All the best/ toate bune, 


Cristian


----------



## ogabriela (Nov 10, 2010)

Eu am un Packard bell easynote mx37 -u 005 
pot sa iau aceleasi drivere?




Crissu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I attach here all backup driver for Packard Bell SJ 51 - Windows XP.
> 
> ...


----------

